# Salt, Ice Melt, Sand Pricing?



## chemtech (Apr 1, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone is close to KC missouri and wondering what others charge per bag for salt, bag for ice melt, per ton salt, per ton sand.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i am from omaha we dont offer salt. ice melt, per ton salt sand
1. we offer to services sidewalking deicing material: we usally use potassium or other common bagged salts

2. bulk salt consisting of 70/30 sand mix or strait salt 100% rocksalt depending on traffic and if it is a ice storm


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Not in your area, but similar market in regard to potential winter weather or lack thereof.

A good starting point for salt might be $200 per ton applied. Bag salt about $10 per 50 lb. bag applied or about $400 per ton. (Notice bagged costs about 4X what bulk costs and you can only charge about twice as much, so bulk is where the profit is at.)

Ice melt is about $15-$20 per bag applied.

These numbers should at least give you a good starting point.


----------

